# Queen approves new cap badge



## big bad john (21 Jan 2006)

Queen approves new cap badge 
Published Tuesday 17th January 2006


The cap badge for the new Duke of Lancaster's Regiment (King's, Lancashire and Border) (Picture: Army) 
The new cap badge is modelled (Picture: Army)Her Majesty The Queen, Duke of Lancaster, has approved the Regimental cap badge for the new Duke of Lancaster's Regiment (King's, Lancashire and Border).

It was announced in December 2004 that as part of a plan known as the Future Infantry Structure (FIS), The King's Own Royal Border Regiment, The King's Regiment and The Queen's Lancashire Regiment will combine to form a new and larger regiment for the North West of England.  Since then all three regiments have directed their efforts to achieving the best possible outcome for serving and future members of the Regiment, and to delivering an effective, well-recruited and well-supported regiment as a vital component of the restructured Army.

News of the new badge has been eagerly awaited - the cap badge, worn by every officer and man, is always the most visible, identifiable, and memorable symbol of regimental identity.

The badge, authorised by the College of Arms before submission to the Queen for final approval, comprises the Red Rose of Lancaster surmounted by the Royal Crown, surrounded by a Laurel Wreath, with the regimental motto on a scroll beneath.

The central red rose and crown are derived from the present badge of The Queen's Lancashire Regiment.  The laurel wreath comes from the badge of The King's Own Royal Border Regiment and the motto, 'Nec Aspera Terrent' (Difficulties be Damned) from the King's Regiment.  The badge will be produced to a high standard in matt gold with polished highlights, with the rose in red enamel.  When worn in a beret, the badge will be backed with the red diamond of The King's Own Royal Border Regiment.

"We are naturally delighted that our cherished Red Rose will form the central and key element of the new badge," said Brigadier Geoff Sheldon, Colonel of The Queen's Lancashire Regiment.  

"The new Duke of Lancaster's Regiment will reflect all that is best in the North West, and there is no more powerful symbol of this proud and historic region than the Red Rose of Lancaster."

The Red Rose also reflected the shared core identity of the three antecedent regiments in the historic County Palatine of Lancaster, added Brigadier Sheldon.

The new badge will be adopted by the three Regular Army battalions of the existing regiments, plus the Territorial Army's Lancastrian and Cumbrian Volunteers which is to become the 4th Battalion of the new Regiment, on Formation Day, 1 July 2006.

However, the badge will make its first appearance when the regimental recruiting staff of the three present regiments adopt the uniform of The Duke of Lancaster’s Regiment in the near future.

The new title of the Duke of Lancaster's Regiment was jointly arrived at, jointly proposed and jointly fought for by all three existing regiments working in harmony.  It is an historic one, rich in connotations of northern chivalry.  It has fluency, dignity and resonance.  Importantly, it also renews and reinforces the much-cherished link with the Sovereign, Duke of Lancaster, and confirms the new regiment's ancient status as a Royal regiment.

Over the past 12 months much work has also been done to agree every last detail of regimental life, including uniform and badges.  The overall aim has been to draw on the very best customs and heritage of all the predecessors to forge a strong Regimental identity.  This task was undertaken with great care and sensitivity, and the Formation Committee is confident that the result will be a Regiment in which all can take justifiable pride.

The new uniform of The Duke of Lancaster's Regiment will incorporate other important distinctions from the antecedent regiments in a carefully balanced package.  From The King's Own Royal Border Regiment will come the handsome Lion of England collar badges of the old King's Own, and the Glider shoulder flash commemorating the airborne service of The Border Regiment in World War II.

The King's Regiment will bring their unique 'Kingsman' rank, by which all private soldiers of the new regiment will be known, their motto, and distinctive fleur-de-lys buttons whose design derives from an 18th Century victory over the French in the West Indies.  In addition to the Red Rose and Royal Crown, The Queen's Lancashire Regiment will contribute their maroon stable belt and lanyard.  All three of the present regiments are entitled, as Royal regiments, to wear royal blue facings (collar and cuffs) in ceremonial uniform, and a red hat band.  These will also be carried over into the new regiment.


----------



## Journeyman (21 Jan 2006)

I hope they don't get mistaken for the Intelligence Corps


----------



## Long in the tooth (21 Jan 2006)

Good call on the Int Branch.  Why was the Maltese Cross (Infantry) not incorporated to distinguish the two?


----------



## tomahawk6 (21 Jan 2006)

I wonder if this means that Harry will become the Duke of Lancaster ?


----------



## big bad john (31 Mar 2006)

Queen to be Colonel-in-Chief of new Duke of Lancaster's Regiment
28 Mar 06 
Buckingham Palace have announced that Her Majesty The Queen has kindly consented to be Colonel-in-Chief of the new Duke of Lancaster's Regiment when it forms on 1 July 2006. The Queen is currently Colonel-in-Chief of The Queen's Lancashire Regiment.


"This is tremendous news," said Brigadier Geoff Sheldon, Regimental Colonel of The Queen's Lancashires. 

"It is such a great honour and sets the seal on our successful work in launching the new Regiment, taking forward the best of our rich heritage. This reaffirmation of the close and historic link between Her Majesty as Duke of Lancaster and her Regiment means an enormous amount to us.

"The Duke of Lancaster's Regiment will be firmly anchored as the regional regiment of the North West. There can be no more appropriate expression of the history and traditions of this ancient region than that the Monarch, as Duke of Lancaster and head of the Duchy of Lancaster, should be our chief."

Brigadier Sheldon added that it was vital for the success of the new regiment that the Monarch, who is also the Duke of Lancaster, should be at its head. While it had always been hoped and planned that this would be the case, receiving the approval of the Queen was an important milestone in the development of the Regiment. Spirit, ethos and continuity of tradition are essential ingredients in the make-up of any British regiment, especially newly created ones.



The boundaries of the ancient Duchy run from the shores of the Mersey to the Lakeland Fells, which together with the remainder of modern Cumbria and the Isle of Man, roughly outlines the recruiting area of the new regiment.

In addition to the Regiments of the Brigade of Guards, Her Majesty is Colonel-in-Chief of only one infantry regiment from each of England, Wales and Scotland. In consenting to the new appointment, she is continuing a personal connection which dates back over 50 years. She first became Colonel-in-Chief of the Loyal North Lancashire Regiment on the day before her coronation in 1953, and continued in the position when the Loyals became part the present-day Queen's Lancashire Regiment in 1970.

Her Majesty will assume the appointment when The Queen’s Lancashire Regiment amalgamates with the Kings and Kings Own Royal Border Regiments to form The Duke of Lancaster’s Regiment on Formation Day, 1 July 2006.


----------



## ArmyRick (3 Apr 2006)

Thanks BBJ for the UK updates.


----------

